# [Solved] Module to disable nvidia on Optimus Laptop saves 7W

## WuDDjA

Today I've found a solution for my power management problem. There's a little module called bbswitch, which gives the ability to turn my nvidia card off on my optimus laptop.

Source:

https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch

Now it's in my source folder from git clone.

```
ls -la

insgesamt 144

drwxr-xr-x 5 root    root      380 16. Jan 15:45 .

drwxrwxrwt 4 portage portage    80 16. Jan 14:55 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    13382 16. Jan 14:55 bbswitch.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    14003 16. Jan 15:26 bbswitch.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      253 16. Jan 15:26 .bbswitch.ko.cmd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      497 16. Jan 15:26 bbswitch.mod.c

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     2104 16. Jan 15:26 bbswitch.mod.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    23249 16. Jan 15:26 .bbswitch.mod.o.cmd

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    12800 16. Jan 15:26 bbswitch.o

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root    35262 16. Jan 15:26 .bbswitch.o.cmd

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       60 16. Jan 14:55 dkms

drwxr-xr-x 7 root    root      240 16. Jan 14:55 .git

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root       66 16. Jan 14:55 .gitignore

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      279 16. Jan 14:55 Makefile

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root       45 16. Jan 15:45 modules.order

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root        0 16. Jan 15:26 Module.symvers

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root      474 16. Jan 14:55 NEWS

-rw-r--r-- 1 root    root     4799 16. Jan 14:55 README.md

drwxr-xr-x 2 root    root       60 16. Jan 15:45 .tmp_versions
```

Is there any ability to insert the module into /lib/modules/[Kernel Version]/kernel...

because I wish to load it on boot?Last edited by WuDDjA on Tue Jan 17, 2012 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WuDDjA

OK I've got it!

```
cd /path/to/module/src

make -C /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> O=/lib/modules/linux-<kernel-version>/build M=$PWD modules_install

```

now 

```
modprobe -l
```

 shows 

```
extra/bbswitch.ko
```

and I'm able to load it on boot.

This gives me the ability to disable the nvidia card on Optimus Laptops and double the battery time!

----------

## novices

Here I need the following package:

```

sys-power/acpi_call

```

----------

